# Gaborone: The Befitting Capital Of Botswana



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cbd Development










flickr
*Gaborone Night Panorama*

Gaborone by Image Lounge Botswana, on Flickr

Gaborone by Image Lounge Botswana, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Image Shack


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Suburbia









http://static.flickr.com/49/135029750_c8cf0187fa_b.jpg












http://static.flickr.com/29/41938615_6a5becef61_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabs Streets Scapes
*
































photobucket​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*South African High Commission Building*




















photobucket​


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

The city is developing fast.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

casb68 said:


> The city is developing fast.


Yes..The Diamond of the south...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*market street*






















photobucket​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Upington





















photobucket​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

On The Way To GAME Supermarket..





























photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Mall, Gaborone*








http://static.flickr.com/29/41938616_4bf34e8943_b.jpg



*Telcom Tower*








http://www.omniplan.hu/2004-SA/Day17-KhamRhino-Gaborone/P1070861-TelecomTower.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Telecom And Skyline










http://www.omniplan.hu/2004-SA/Day17-KhamRhino-Gaborone/P1070893-DSC09222-TelecomBuilding.JPG











http://www.omniplan.hu/2004-SA/Day17-KhamRhino-Gaborone/P1070895-TownCenter.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

P. Marina Hospital


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful pictures Benja! :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

# The Mall









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/106/294382809_452a3e9ff4_o.jpg











http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6151/botswanagaboroneshoppinwd3.jpg










http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/7133/botswanaavenueingaboronpi0.jpg



39
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from Gaborone


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting, very nice photos from Gaborone


 thanks


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mascom Telecom


















​ photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gaborone- Ha-Bo-Ro-Ney*









http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/7481/2366414287d0cb99317bohj6.jpg











http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2096/2185364242_987f1cf619_b.jpg



​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nice University*










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XDOk6v0zB...kytik/s1600/View+of+New+Student+Center+UB.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Justice District*









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1123/5153130987_8dde17e0ec_b.jpg



*the high court*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7131/7041400199_774abf082b_b.jpg


*GICC Palace

*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/42039850.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/9275/botswanae.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Architecture Systems Of Gaborone





































flickr.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8vneBmBCNrs/UDXkQR2i5jI/AAAAAAAAArE/3yBVfi8yYiQ/s1600/IMG_2890.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Transport
This city has some of the highest vehicle ownerships per capita in all of southern africa..

















​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Connected City

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Culture Buildings Of Gaborone


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Square Mall


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Faculty of Business & Economics*











​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Upperclass









https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...=c07c8642a453b4bb5b0be99915227979&oe=55343BCD












https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...=7ac061d0efd5cf71f9f69587c3bc97ff&oe=5525BB98












https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...=2f5d3fd94e5325bf5047334fb8eeea97&oe=5524E05E
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Silver And Steel









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1198/663586893_59e62e52e7_b.jpg













http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1129/684483383_c87a196bd4_o.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

No Propaganda..


















*The 3 Founding fathers of Botswana*







​


----------



## JoseKarlos (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice images.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

JoseKarlos said:


> Very nice images.


thanks Jose..botswana a small country of just over 2 million people..is beautiful..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Southern African Development Coorperation










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1084/1331900294_ca317174ce_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*BAC Area*



















'






















photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

COCACOLA


























facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*University of Gaborone*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sir Seretse Khama International Airport interiors*

















ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Presidential Lawns*







​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*New Dev Area From The Top*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1428441814_4035d37a89982e87332aa057aef01730


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dry Sandylands*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Flaming City*









http://www.botswanatourism.co.bw/si...tinations/Gaborone-at-Night.jpg?itok=CztgGBw7


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A1 Gabs*









http://www.sundaystandard.info/admin/images/uploads/gaborone-630.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Block 7*









http://www.gazettebw.com/wp-content...ew-of-the-Gaborone-city-www.thepressphoto.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.biketheworld.pl/sites/default/files/imagecache/referencja_big/5/galerie/IMG_9127.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/8ngdHI0AR_8/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2764/4387523748_8425a24755_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
BBS Shopping Center in Broadhurst (view from Ext. 27, Broadhurst)









Gaborone Savings Bank (view from BBS Shopping Center)








*

flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/20415227.jpg












http://illustrativeoptions.africame...mark_image?branded_id=gaa0057&media_id=60_420​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Square mall*









http://www.botswanabeckons.com/cache/com_zoo/images/main-mall_048b479707a12c4ef5389c54d06bc933.jpg


----------



## erikov (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice thread!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.botswanawildlife.com/wpimages/wp92763ee1_05.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://***********************/images/urbanismo/foto8/gaborone.jpg


----------



## AUSTAN RAJ (Nov 27, 2013)

Good Day,

Some photos of Botswana-Gaborone Highways etc


----------



## AUSTAN RAJ (Nov 27, 2013)

Gaborone


----------



## AUSTAN RAJ (Nov 27, 2013)




----------

